# Who likes making cubing videos? And has a relatively fast memo?



## oneshot (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm still stuck around the 6 minute mark, and I know it's my memo that would help me lower the time the most. What I'd love to "hear" is what people are "thinking" when they memo. Meaning it would be interesting to hear people talking out loud what goes on in their head while memo'ing. It would be interesting to hear what someone like me says, versus someone who memos in 1 minute, versus someone who memo's in 20 seconds to see what the difference is.

I guess I should figure out how to make a video of myself and show what's going on in my head.

Just a thought.

Brian


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 1, 2017)

That is a truly great idea! I hope someone sub-30 (who memorizes sub-10) will do this - it would be amazing!

Ideally, what you'd do is talk through the entire solve. Everything that goes on in your head, actually speak it, as much as possible - both memorization and solving. If you're working on the portion in audio memory, I assume you'd be reciting that over and over as you solve. Or maybe not - but say whatever you're thinking.

Of course, I have no doubt that someone who memorizes sub-10 couldn't talk that fast. But it would still be nice to try it and hear what it sounds like, even if it slows you down a bit.


----------



## pinser (Aug 2, 2017)

My friend, Josh Weimer, averages 28 and has plans to make a video about this within next month.


----------



## Alex B71 (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm not fast by any means. I memo in around 25-30 seconds usually, but i guess i could give this a try, i'd love to see others make videos like this.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Aug 3, 2017)

Alex B71 said:


> I'm not fast by any means. I memo in around 25-30 seconds usually, but i guess i could give this a try, i'd love to see others make videos like this.


How is sub-30 slow?


----------



## Alex B71 (Aug 3, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> How is sub-30 slow?


I just mean it's not where i want to be with it.


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Aug 3, 2017)

Alex B71 said:


> I just mean it's not where i want to be with it.



Ur fast in my books


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 3, 2017)

i can do memo in about 20-25 but i use audio so i'm not sure me doing this would be very helpful


----------



## Alex B71 (Aug 3, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> i can do memo in about 20-25 but i use audio so i'm not sure me doing this would be very helpful


Full audio? What is your accuracy like when you're not pushing it?


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 3, 2017)

Alex B71 said:


> Full audio? What is your accuracy like when you're not pushing it?


i'd say about 60% normally, 40% on a bad day and 80% on a good day
if i'm not worried about the time it's pretty much 100%


----------



## aybuck37 (Aug 3, 2017)

Wait is this for bld?


----------



## Iamdrewbrees (Aug 3, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Wait is this for bld?


 No cause when your in the "blindsolving discussion" and someone is asking about memorization it's not about blind it's about clock

/s


----------



## Alex B71 (Aug 4, 2017)

Iamdrewbrees said:


> No cause when your in the "blindsolving discussion" and someone is asking about memorization it's not about blind it's about clock
> 
> /s


Clock?! Damn, all this time i thought we were discussing the intricacies of blubber farming.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Aug 4, 2017)

Harvesting fluids


----------

